# Urea - Water/Granular Ratio



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

I'm planning out my post seeding nitrogen applications and have just about all of my numbers squared away.

I have broken down my yard into subsections and for my front yard, the largest one area that I need to spray, I'll be putting down 3lbs of Urea, to hit a 1/2lb of N for 2,584sq ft.

Being that this is the heaviest single application (all other areas fall sub 3lbs of Urea), is this too much Urea to mix in just 4 gallons of water...which is my total tank capacity. Or should I divide the Urea up evenly and apply two overlapping applications back to back? i.e. 1.5lbs of Urea one application, followed immediately by a second round of 1.5lbs Urea.

I've also dialed in my calculations that of 2 cups = 1lb of Urea granulars --- with that said, the bag states 2.5cups = 1lb of Urea, though wanted to err on the side of caution is this is my first time spraying and would prefer to put slightly less down than more in hope to reduce my risk of burn.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I assume you have irrigation to hit that area for seeding so it will be fine as long as you water it in immediately.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Bombers said:


> I assume you have irrigation to hit that area for seeding so it will be fine as long as you water it in immediately.


Indeed. Once the water cycle has completed, I plan to follow right up with manually showering each section to ensure all areas have been adequately watered. -- Certainly don't want to take the chance of my Urea spoon fed applications just sitting on the blades.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

NJlawnguy said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you have irrigation to hit that area for seeding so it will be fine as long as you water it in immediately.
> ...


Another option to play it even safer is doing two .25 lb N apps 7-10 days apart. A lot gentler and more sustained feeding since it's not fully established yet.


----------



## collinskl1 (6 mo ago)

NJlawnguy said:


> is this too much Urea to mix in just 4 gallons of water...which is my total tank capacity.


I was able to quickly dissolve 11 lbs of urea into 5 gallons of warm water over the weekend with some agitation from a drill mounted paint stirrer - so you should be good to go.

I will note that my material was Home Depot's Sunshine Harvest, which was quite a large prill size, and there was some foreign material in the bag. I was mixing in 5 gallon buckets ahead of time so I could quickly dump them into my 25 gallon sprayer and add more water to the mix. I poured through a strainer to capture the bits of foreign material and 10-15 undissolved prills so they wouldn't be floating around in my tank.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Bombers said:


> NJlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


2 apps @ 0.25 seems smarter to me.


----------

